
I made a thing. QuickBox – Access a contained Linux environment in one click - eightlimbed
Hi HN I want to share a project I&#x27;ve been working on called QuickBox. It&#x27;s a web app that lets you access a Linux environment in one-click. Check it out here:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.do&#x2F;quickbox<p>I built this because I wanted a fast and easy way to spin up an Ubuntu box to test some scripts without affecting my machine. I also wanted to show my friends (who don&#x27;t use Linux) what Linux is like without them having to install it (or Docker or a VM). I wrote it mostly with Go and Javascript using the Docker Engine to do all heavy-lifting. I&#x27;d appreciate any constructive feedback. Also, I am currently looking for job opportunities in the Bay Area. Feel free to check out my GitHub to see some more of my work (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;eightlimbed), and I&#x27;m happy to send you my resume. Thanks!
======
EKSolutions
It seems to be throwing a 503 error when trying to create a container.

